# Cyclone seperators



## fredito (Mar 29, 2015)

I looking at getting a cyclone separator for my shop vac. It would mainly be used to clean up around my lathe and probably hook up to my bandsaw or planer if I run a lot through them. I have looked at the ones by onidea, rockler and clear vue. With time, I would like to maybe mount it by my lathe and run it while I turn. I don't have the space/funds for a larger dust collector and am mainly tired of changing bags in my shop vac after cleaning up my area....any thoughts on if one is better then the other? I've seen some online reviews, but figured you guys would have more experience in regards to using one with turning
Thanks


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm using a homemade separator and so far it's been decent enough. I know a few guys that have the Rockler one and they don't have any complaints except that if you use it for sanding it doesn't do the best job of really fine dust so you'll still need to clean your filter in the vac regularly. Too bad you aren't near me, I'd cut you a heck of a deal on a Jet dust collector for your shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 29, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'm using a homemade separator and so far it's been decent enough. I know a few guys that have the Rockler one and they don't have any complaints except that if you use it for sanding it doesn't do the best job of really fine dust so you'll still need to clean your filter in the vac regularly. Too bad you aren't near me, I'd cut you a heck of a deal on a Jet dust collector for your shop


That is the one I have my eye on mainly. Too bad I'm not closer, that would be pretty sweet to have. I just need to get something figures out, my broom and dust pan are threatening to go on strike right now


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have an extra collector collecting dust that Is available cheap if you ever come my way.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 29, 2015)

I have one from woodcraft that sits on a metal trash can... Of course, mine has 4" ports for my dust collector. Such a handy thing.

That said, I don't know how big your shop vac is, but I can't imagine it would do a whole lot for you on your lathe. Even my 1200cfm dust collector only made a marginal difference


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I have one from woodcraft that sits on a metal trash can... Of course, mine has 4" ports for my dust collector. Such a handy thing.
> 
> That said, I don't know how big your shop vac is, but I can't imagine it would do a whole lot for you on your lathe. Even my 1200cfm dust collector only made a marginal difference



I have the same- works great for planer


----------



## fredito (Mar 29, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I have an extra collector collecting dust that Is available cheap if you ever come my way.


You made me think with this one!! We have family in sea/tac but unfourently we don't make it out there much and when we do I don't think it would fly when I mention we probably shouldn't pack anything so I have room for a dust collector  What part of eastern Washington are you in just out of curiosity?


----------



## fredito (Mar 29, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I have one from woodcraft that sits on a metal trash can... Of course, mine has 4" ports for my dust collector. Such a handy thing.
> 
> That said, I don't know how big your shop vac is, but I can't imagine it would do a whole lot for you on your lathe. Even my 1200cfm dust collector only made a marginal difference


My bigger sv is a 5.5 hp with 2 1/2" hose. I realize it won't do the same as a dust collector, I just need to contain the mess or buy stock in shop vac bags


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2015)

fredito said:


> You made me think with this one!! We have family in sea/tac but unfourently we don't make it out there much and when we do I don't think it would fly when I mention we probably shouldn't pack anything so I have room for a dust collector  What part of eastern Washington are you in just out of curiosity?



Spokane Valley- just across the Id. border


----------



## fredito (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a absolutely hysterical story about a hotel in Spokane Valley


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2015)

fredito said:


> I have a absolutely hysterical story about a hotel in Spokane Valley



Well do not keep us hanging!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 29, 2015)

About 5 years ago my wife and myself went to visit her family in sea/tac. Ironically it was our anniversary. Our oldest was about 1 1/2 and our middle kid was a few months old. We got to the hotel at about 11pm and since my wife has stayed there for classes before she got a pretty good rate (it's a pretty decent hotel). Since she got the good rate and the kids were asleep I stayed in the car and she went to check us in. She came back and said 'that was really weird, the guy was laughing and said it was a super nice room' She said she asked for a corner room since we had small kids. The room was apprently the honeymoon suite. It had a heart shaped tub that the oldest saw and yelled 'a swimming pool!' Yeh, he didn't go in it yuck!! There was a brass pole which I assume was for structural support? And a mirror over the bed which I will say when you wake up and the first thing you see in the morning is yourself will freak you out. Again, this was a major hotel chain that we have stayed at many times! The ironic part was it was our anniversay and the guy had no idea. Needless to say, I spent the majority of my time trying to keep the kids from touching stuff...I can only imanage what has happened in that room

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Mar 29, 2015)

fredito said:


> I have a absolutely hysterical story about a hotel in Spokane Valley


And...


----------



## fredito (Mar 29, 2015)

SENC said:


> And...


See above

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 29, 2015)

fredito said:


> I can only imanage what has happened in that room





fredito said:


> kids


...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 29, 2015)

Think that's bad? Try getting out for a vacation without the kids, finding out your room was double booked so they upgrade you to one of the theme suites and it's the princess one. Pink and frilly everywhere......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## fredito (Mar 29, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> ...


Haha that's pretty funny. What are you going to tell me next, the pole had another use other then structural support? Also, I appreciate how I hijacked my own tread


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 29, 2015)

fredito said:


> What are you going to tell me next, the pole had another use other then structural support?



I'm sure it was structural, just probably not the structure you were hoping for.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 29, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I have an extra collector collecting dust that Is available cheap if you ever come my way.



@Mike1950 - are you selling your lathe?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> @Mike1950 - are you selling your lathe?



Everybody thinks they are a comedian..........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 29, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Too bad you aren't near me, I'd cut you a heck of a deal on a Jet dust collector for your shop



Do you really have an extra dust collector laying around, Colin? If so, which model and what would you be looking to get for it? (You can PM me if you want.) A dust collector is at the top of my list as the next big item for me to purchase (hopefully this summer) and you are close enough that I'd be able to drive over and pick it up...


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2015)

2hp central machinery-45378 every part on this interchanges with mine. i would keep it for parts but I am getting a bigger one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 29, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> @Mike1950 - are you selling your lathe?


----------



## dycmark (Mar 29, 2015)

SO..... that brass pole in the room. I think that is to shore up the wood used in the room... wouldn't want the wood in the room getting soft or "PUNKY"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 29, 2015)

@Mike1950 I appreciate it and as much as I want to jump on it I will have to pass. Thanks though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

